# Nuggets vs Trail Blazers 3-7-05



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The surging Nuggets continue their push for the playoffs against one of the teams to beat them in the George Karl era. This a weakend Portland squad with Anderson and Patterson on the IL and Randolph and Van Exel (everyone's "favorite" ex-Nugget) expected out because of knee problems.

<b><u>Storylines for the game</u></b>
1) Again, will Kenyon play or will he sit this one out and wait until 3-12 to play against the Spurs?
2) Will Camby continue his torid play and inch even closer to taking over the NBA BPG lead from AK-47?
3) How will the Nuggets defend the smurf backcourt of Telfair and Stoudamire?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Ho Lets Go
Hey HO! Lets Go
HEYHO! Lets Go

All the Nuggets are forming a straight line
Nuggets are going through a tight wind
The fans are losing their minds!
To the Denver Nugget Basketball bop!

This will be a great game. I have a feeling the Blazers will want to try and spoil the Nuggets winning streak and try and stop them from making the playoffs. After all it was Carmelo Anthony and the Nuggets that knocked out the TrailBlazers last year from the playoffs. We will have to play good tonight to pull out this win.

I have confidence in the Nuggets though. We are at home and playing great. Lets keep the W's coming Nuggets all the way to the playoffs!

Hey ho Lets go!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Yahoo game preview indicates that the game will be on KGW, so if you are able to watch it and post any play by play or in-game comments, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

K-Mart...what a class act...disrespecting one of the nicest guys in the NBA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> The Yahoo game preview indicates that the game will be on KGW, so if you are able to watch it and post any play by play or in-game comments, I would appreciate it.


Yep the game is on here. Only starting to catch it from the 3rd quarter on.

One thing I just noticed is that Camby isnt playing. On the bench it looks like with street clothes on.

Przybilla for the blazers has been ejected from the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Middle of the 3rd quarter and the Nuggets seem to be in control of this game. Although it is very testy out there. Pryzbilla has been jected. And Martin and Sharif Rahim have been going at it. Very testy out there.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Person Knocking down the 3pt shot!

Just what the Nuggets needed. WE are playing some awesome round ball right now!

Person hits another long outside jump shot! I'm loving this guy. Perfect for our team. Vo you better watch out if Person wants to stay with this Nugget team. This guy can shoot!

Person just drained another 3pt shot on the break!!!

Russell hits a 3pt shot now!

Denver Nuggets bench playing big.

But Person is the man we got a quality perimeter player!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is blow out city folks! All Denver Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> K-Mart...what a class act...disrespecting one of the nicest guys in the NBA.


How do you know who the nicest guy in the nba is ?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> How do you know who the nicest guy in the nba is ?


Sorry...one of the nicest guys in the NBA.

However, this says he's #1. 

Are you saying Rahim isn't a nice guy? He's a total class act, unlike Martin.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All Nuggets 111 - 98 the winning streak continues!


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

Poor Mark Pope. The crowd wanted him to score so much in the final 4 minutes. He even had a wide open lay up and he couldnt get the ball to go down. Much like Eddie Najera who went 0-7. To his credit (eddie's), the refs made some bad calls on some of his plays and he also pulled down 6 offensive rebounds.

This team is on a roll. Bring on the Spurs! Hopefully Camby will be healthy by game time... By the way, what's the status on Nene?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> Poor Mark Pope. The crowd wanted him to score so much in the final 4 minutes. He even had a wide open lay up and he couldnt get the ball to go down. Much like Eddie Najera who went 0-7. To his credit (eddie's), the refs made some bad calls on some of his plays and he also pulled down 6 offensive rebounds.


Yeah I saw that as well. Pope had an easy lay up off a Portland turn over and blew it. Completely wide open but did a little reverse lay up and missed. I kind of felt bad for the guy. Also Eddie is Mr. Rebound. Everytime Najera missed a shot he would go back up for the board. I really like his hard work and game all around.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Nuggets 103
Blazers 88

Melo 34pts 6rebs 3asts 3stl
Boykins 18pts 3rebs 5asts


The Nuggs are to hot right now to lose to the Blazers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Middle of the 3rd quarter and the Nuggets seem to be in control of this game. Although it is very testy out there. Pryzbilla has been jected. <b>And Martin and Sharif Rahim have been going at it</b>. Very testy out there.


I'm sure they just got excited talking about the Nets. They probably started arguing about who Kidd would rather pass the ball to. :biggrin:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Person is a great fit for this team. He's not much worse than Lenard really, as he is a better shooter(less streaky and more consistent) but non-existent defensively. He was putting up double figures, starting for the Grizzlies just less than 2 seasons ago, but lack of PT has made people think his career is finished. Now he's proving that he's still got it and that he is still one of the best shooters in the nba.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

man do the nuggets look amazing or what. watch out L.A. denver's on its way


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Denver is looking great under Karl. I'd wish you good luck on the playoffs, but I'm hoping you don't make it so Kiki might get fired. I'd love to see him in Portland.


----------

